# Gin



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bloody wonderfulstuff......

Nite all


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

With cucumber?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Damn straight


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Used to like a bottle or two with bitter lemon and lot's of ice till I met a couple of Russians and they taught me how to drink Vodka :lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Bloody wonderfulstuff......
> 
> Nite all


Agree 100%, on the proviso that it Plymouth Gin, accept no substitute Jase .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Gary

I send you a PM. Did you receive it? Just wondering whether my PM is working at all?

Ujjwal


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody wonderfulstuff......
> ...


Yup, and insist on the Navy Strength or the special edition which can only be bought at the distillery...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Bombay Sapphire, very refreshing.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

This forum is becoming very intellectual Fridays and Saturdays night. :lol: :lol: :lol: Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

adrian said:


> This forum is becoming very intellectual Fridays and Saturdays night. :lol: :lol: :lol: Cheers.


A man after my own heart - cold beer and hot spicy food, that's how a Friday or Saturday night should be spent.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Gin and Tonic... Supersonic :thumbup:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Once upon a time a long long time ago I won a bottle of Gordon's in a raffle. Not knowing what to drink with it one of the more seasoned of our group suggested orange. The NAFFI only had small cartons of orange, the ones that come with a small straw attached, so we got some and promptly set about drinking gin and orange through a straw. 4 of us polished it off in about an hour.

I have never been so ill in my life and to this day I cannot even stand the smell of Gordon's gin, it just triggers the memory and I immediately begin to feel nauseous again!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> Bombay Sapphire, very refreshing.


Agreed - with tonic water, lots of ice, a slice of lemon and lime in a tall glass.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

ujjwaldey said:


> Gary
> 
> I send you a PM. Did you receive it? Just wondering whether my PM is working at all?
> 
> Ujjwal


Just sent you a reply mate, let me know if you don't receive it.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes I did Gary.

Gin or Vodka with water, no ice. Thats my tipple for 3 nights a week. 1 lite bottle over, life looks good.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

gin is for girls h34r:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> gin is for girls h34r:


 :lol: Yeah, you tell him.

h34r: Do you want me to hold your coat for you & maybe pick up your teeth afterwards


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > gin is for girls h34r:
> ...


 :lol: ...would you go into a pub in the east end of london and order a G&T? :lol: ....and if you do,,,,,dont ask for an "ice and a slice" :lol: h34r:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> gin is for girls h34r:


Not quite. Gin is for _getting_ girls. Works a treat... :lol: ... if memory serves. :mellow:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> gin is for girls h34r:


So Pimms and Lemonade is a definite no no then? :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Running_man said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > gin is for girls h34r:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


I take it the the east end is more "Cinzano & lemonade" territory :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


i did used to drink babycham and brandy.....only for a laugh you understand h34r:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

You all have it wrong.

JD and coke or Vokda and Cranberry is the way forward


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Once upon a time a long long time ago I won a bottle of Gordon's in a raffle. Not knowing what to drink with it one of the more seasoned of our group suggested orange. The NAFFI only had small cartons of orange, the ones that come with a small straw attached, so we got some and promptly set about drinking gin and orange through a straw. 4 of us polished it off in about an hour.
> 
> I have never been so ill in my life and to this day I cannot even stand the smell of Gordon's gin, it just triggers the memory and I immediately begin to feel nauseous again!


Had a _very_ similar experience with gin and orange in my early teens. Put me off gin for life...and I'm not all that crazy about orange either.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Got pissed as a fart when I was a teenager on Gin, kept asking for more gin and a bit less orange.....all I remeber is being drievn home from Romford in my mates triumph herald....with me head anging out the window puking down the side....actually I dont rememebr much about that either! But the Sunday in paddock at brands was spent nursing a collosal hang over sitting very still on the mudguard of our trailer! :lol:

As you can see from my spelling tonight,...I have progressed onto someting more adult now...bourbon tonight! :tongue2:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I can't do Gin :fear:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Have overdosed on Tia Maria, Whisky and Gin, (not at same time) I can't touch them ever again, just the smell is enough to make me want to puke, it's a blessing really.

Anyway, isn't Gin an old ladies drink?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> Anyway, isn't Gin an old ladies drink?


You're getting Gin confussed with Sherry :tongue2:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Have overdosed on Tia Maria, Whisky and Gin, (not at same time) I can't touch them ever again, just the smell is enough to make me want to puke, it's a blessing really.
> 
> *Anyway, isn't Gin an old ladies drink?*


From a *man* who overdosed on Tia Maria


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Robert said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Have overdosed on Tia Maria, Whisky and Gin, (not at same time) I can't touch them ever again, just the smell is enough to make me want to puke, it's a blessing really.
> ...


 

I didn't know any better, I was nine years old.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


 :lol: **** me! i wasn't 11 until i raided the drinks cuboard..... :lol:


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Millers Gin and fever tree tonic - heaven, hic


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

i do like a nice G&T. though i'll admit to being a G&T *****. :lol:

has to be tanqueray No. ten gin and has to be fever tree tonic water.

*minces out of thread*


----------

